# Opinions needed: Charvel vs PRS



## Nitza (Jul 8, 2017)

Hello folks!

I'm looking slowly forward to my NGD, which will happen around next month, after defending my bachelors report and starting masters study (so like a small treat for hard work  ). I picked few options up to $1000, 900euro, 4500PLN mark (I'm from Poland, so will buy from Poland/Europe), but still cannot decide which one will suit my needs best.

I'm looking for a versatile 6 string, since I'm not using 7th string that much anymore. At this moment playing mostly clean sounds - some funk, some jazz fusion, but the dirty tones aren't forgotten as well. So basically I'm looking for an axe that will do the job in funk, rock, jazz (and everything in between). I might change pickups in future, so looking mostly for a great piece of guitar that ca be a nice base for further modifications.

My options at this moment are Charvel Pro Mod SD1 (https://www.thomann.de/pl/charvel_pro_mod_sd1_2h_fr_tb.htm) and PRS SE Custom 24 ESM LTD (https://www.thomann.de/pl/prs_se_custom_24_esm_ltd.htm). Both guitars looks great, but I'm more of a superstrat body shape guy, so aesthetically the Charvel wins for me. But sure, the body shape isn't the big deal. 

Was thinking also about an ESP LTD SN-200FR, Ibanez RG370AHMZ, Chapman ML1 and a Sterling SR-50 as a bit cheaper options. 
I'm playing mostly at home with Bias AMP+Bias FX combo on my iPad with a nice results. 

Ony of you guys touched those guitars and can toss me an opinion helping me to choose my new axe?


----------



## Boojakki (Jul 8, 2017)

If you're not a whammy abuser you can safely stay away from the Floyd equipped guitars. Other than that, you can do all with the San Dimas (I lreally like those). Still, I think the Custom 24 beats it with it's versatility in sound (+ it has 24 frets, possible - it's 10" radius, but if you're used to Strats'n'Tellys it's all good). The Snapper and the RG are good options but again, Floyds and are more for modern Rock machines. Personally I would stay away from the ML1 (the one I had was one of the worst guitars I ever owned). The StingRay is also a good guitar and can do all, versatile like the Custom 24. So, in your case (for the styles you play mainly) I would buy the Custom 24, or, if I want save some bucks, the StingRay. But in the end it's all a personal choice and individual preference...


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Jul 8, 2017)

Spalted maple... yummy. I vote PRS.


----------



## budda (Jul 8, 2017)

Both the Charvel and PRS are superstrats . Have you tried guitars from each brand? The number one thing for me is neck profile - pretty much everything else can be swapped, but if I don't like the way it feels I'm not going to pick it up.

I would go PRS because they're consistent and I know what to expect (I've owned a few).


----------



## Nitza (Jul 8, 2017)

Suddenly I did not play on any of these guitar, and I have no possibility to check them out, since out local stores are more Fender-Ibanez oriented sadly :/ 
As I understand - both Charvel and PRS will do the job right? Since right now I'm leaning towards the Charvel - maple fretboard


----------



## Boojakki (Jul 8, 2017)

You can't go wrong with the Charvel. Perfectly carved neck in my opinion. It's a Rocker, but as I said before, you can play anything on it (very versatile pickups SD JB & 59 - these do all you want and some). At the moment I own a So Cal and a DK24 (and had some more and will buy again other models) and like em a lot. So, go for it.


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 8, 2017)

both have coil split, so any of them would do the job nicely for you.. Up to you if you wanna deal with a floyd. After many years of owning an Ibanez and not really using the tremolo I dont want anything related to a floyd anymore lol

you would be fine witg any.. Go with the one you like the look the most


----------



## primitiverebelworld (Jul 9, 2017)

What about Charvel HT? I does not have FR but the same guitar. Love those...


----------



## Shask (Jul 9, 2017)

I think the difference in scale length is the biggest difference, and then the woods/construction. I have a Charvel SoCal and a PRS SE Custom 24.

The Charvel has a longer 25.5" scale length, so it is a little tougher to play for me, strings have more tension, etc.... The bolt-on Maple/Alder combo is very bright and tight. The PRS has a 25" scale length which means the strings are a little more bendy, smaller, and easier to play. The Set Neck Maple/Mahogany combination is much fuller and chunkier sounding.

The Charvel in general feels longer, and more sleek/contoured, where the PRS feels more short, thicker, and rounder overall. The Charvel has a rounded D-shape neck, where the PRS is more of a rounded C-shape.

They are really quite different overall. It really just depends on which feel you prefer.


----------



## oracles (Jul 9, 2017)

The new pro mod's are great guitars, I'd absolutely pick one of those over any SE I've ever picked up.


----------



## feraledge (Jul 9, 2017)

Charvel, hands down. Also, both of those guitars are higher quality than the LTD SN200. SN1000 though... But regardless, Charvel. Schecter Sun Valley Shredder is also something to consider. Cheaper, but I don't think I've seen anyone who has played one and been disappointed. Myself included.


----------



## Nitza (Jul 10, 2017)

Shask said:


> I think the difference in scale length is the biggest difference, and then the woods/construction. I have a Charvel SoCal and a PRS SE Custom 24.
> 
> The Charvel has a longer 25.5" scale length, so it is a little tougher to play for me, strings have more tension, etc.... The bolt-on Maple/Alder combo is very bright and tight. The PRS has a 25" scale length which means the strings are a little more bendy, smaller, and easier to play. The Set Neck Maple/Mahogany combination is much fuller and chunkier sounding.



I'm a big boy, my first guitar was 24.75" scale, then switched to a 25.5" and was in heaven - I could really feel the difference in +. So I would stick to 25.5" scale length - point for Charvel. 

The wood combination on Charvel also appeal more to me - not really fun of mahogany, and as you said the maple/alder is bright and tight which probably will fit me better. 

All the guitar I had were and are Hard Tails ones. I kinda wanna have some fun with whammy, as it will be my main all-rounder. I know that I will have to get used to it, restring and setting up this thing might be painful at the beginning, but it will be always something new and refreshing 

Also, I'm not a huge fan of the PRS looking guitar, so aesthetically the Charvel looks way better as for me 

So ye, I'm gonna grab the Charvel pobably, but I will have a look for that Schecter Sun Valley Shredder, as it looks nice as well!


----------



## Shask (Jul 10, 2017)

Nitza said:


> I'm a big boy, my first guitar was 24.75" scale, then switched to a 25.5" and was in heaven - I could really feel the difference in +. So I would stick to 25.5" scale length - point for Charvel.
> 
> The wood combination on Charvel also appeal more to me - not really fun of mahogany, and as you said the maple/alder is bright and tight which probably will fit me better.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it sounds like you are wanting the Charvel style more, so it sounds like you answered your own question. 

I have a MIJ SoCal from when they only had 1 volume knob and a non-recessed Floyd. It is a great player. I also have a Schecter Banshee, which was the series they discontinued to make the Sun Valley model. Both are great guitars, but very different feel. The neck on the Schecter is narrower and thinner.


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 12, 2017)

If I were you I would go with one of these





only because Im lately digging the mapple neck with black hardware/pickguard thing of them <3 

or you can go with a Schecter copy of it





which has 24 frets and its cheaper. But aparently it only has 2 volumes...?... so you prob need to change one of those for a tone knob with a coil split. Pretty easy thing to do, but still the Charvel comes with 6 way switch for hum/single coil sounds


----------



## gunch (Jul 12, 2017)

Of those 2 I'd give the edge to the SVSS for the beak headstock but the Charvel probably has the better features and ergonomics


----------



## Nitza (Jul 14, 2017)

When it comes to Charvel I was thinking about these 2 versions:




The Schecter looks appealing to me since 24 frets (I rarely use them tho), but I'm not the big fan of active pickups (so I will probably change them if they will be not me gusta) + the 2 vol knobs that will be need to change... As I understand in the guitars with scratchplate all the electronics is attached to this piece of plastic? If so, the customization indeed will be easier, since I can freely drill the holes in plactic if needed


----------



## BMO (Jul 14, 2017)

My vote is for the Charvel due to them being pretty tried and true so far as well as being fairly versatile. Seeing the guitars you're looking at you like a cool looking guitar with a slightly thick (but not too thick) neck. I would like to throw a couple other things to look at to your list just in case: 

Balaguer Archetype
Fender J5 triple tele
ESP LTD SN1000 (comes with Fishmans which can switch between active and passive)
Charvel Model 6


----------



## Nitza (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi guys, it's me again - didn't buy guitar yet 

I can get a Music Man Axis Sport in that price (well like 150€ more than PRS/Charvel) and I would like to hear your opinions about that guitar and how it looks in compare to the other two


----------



## gunch (Aug 17, 2017)

Music Man is good stuff but try it against the Charvel and PRS SE to be absolutely sure it's worth it to you to pay the extra 150 euro


----------



## Nitza (Aug 17, 2017)

silverabyss said:


> Music Man is good stuff but try it against the Charvel and PRS SE to be absolutely sure it's worth it to you to pay the extra 150 euro


Well, the problem is that I'm gonna buy guitar blind, since I have like 0 possibility to check any of them :/


----------



## Elwood (Aug 18, 2017)

I've played a Chapman ML-1 and Charvel. The charvel had a nicer neck and fretwork but the ML-1 was a great all rounder for the price. 

Personnally i'd try and find an Ibanez Prestige or one of the new Ibanez Ironlable RGAs:

http://www.ibanez.com/products/eg_pre17.php?year=2017&area_id=3&cat_id=1&series_id=10


----------



## Nitza (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm looking for as versatile guitar with tremolo I can get, focused mostly on funk, jazz, rock and fusion. For hi gain stuff I have my 7 string so I will pass on Iron Labels.

Anyone had MM Axis Sport in their hands and can say smth about this guitar?


----------



## StrmRidr (Aug 18, 2017)

I own the exact Charvel So Cal in specific ocean you posted. It is an extremely fun guitar to play and the neck feels so great it is ridiculous. Coil split option is nice as well. I highly recommend the Charvel.


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 23, 2017)

Now that the MM is in the mix, that hands down


----------

